# RR Thunderdome (Main RP thread.)



## Serp (Apr 26, 2009)

Thunderdome Main RP Thread

Ok we are going to experience alot of clutter here, so for each fight the starting post will be linked to from here.
When you are to continue a fight, quote the previous post of that fight. 
All other methods of keeping sorted are also welcomed.​


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

Faust Spina (Hitman RP/TYL) Vs Luka Forza (Hitman RP/TYL)
No box weapons
No other restrictions
Field Map 400m diameter
Non-bloodlust

Faust stood facing his opponent spiny safely in his inside blazer pocket, the man was holding his trident whip in his hand. 

"So who are you, wait let me apologize, you should at least know the name of the man that will slay you, Faust Spina, Spina Octava!"

Faust jumped into action charging at the guy, the small bone knife his had in his hand, coated in the white-purple flame of the cloud started to grow and until it reached about 5ft long.

Faust jumped up and brought it down from above his head, aiming to strike the man before him.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 28, 2009)

Luka's opponent was one of a family he recognized, this particular member he did not recognize though but the man did not waste any time chatting, instead this Faust charged Luka with a small white weapon in his hands.

As the Cloud flame that sparked from his opponent's ring covered the white weapon it grew into a 5 ft blade that Faust brought down on Luka. The red haired mafia boss carried two main weapon with him, a whip that was holstered on his belt and the trident he carried by hand, it was this weapon that he chose to defend with.

Four rings were on Luka's fingers, most prominently was the one worn around his right ring finger, the Forza famiglia's Storm ring.The red flame that ignited from the ring spread over the trident, with both hands he took hold of the weapon and raised it above his head, just in time to block the Cloud coated bone blade.

With Faust in the air, from leaping towards Luka, it was easy for Luka to push Faust back several feet in order to make some room.Faust landed gracefully and raised his defenses, intercepting the trident that Luka was trying to stab into Faust's midsection. The bone blade was locked between the prongs of the weapon and Luka started to twist, the weapon weapon breaking techniques like that but Faust wouldn't fall for it.

Instead of going against it, Faust went with the flow and steadily pushed his blade in the down in the same direction Luka's was guiding his trident to.As a result the bone blade held and both it and the pronged side of the trident were pushed into the ground. 

Luka flashed a a smile, amused and impressed by his opponent and released the trident with his left hand, as experiences as he was he knew what would come next. Faust pivoted on his left foot and his right foot was thrust at Luka's midsection, The kick was half caught by Luka's left, cushioning the blow but only slightly. The force was still sufficient to make him grit his teeth and push him back several feet. The strong grip he had on his trident made it sure it would come with him and the bone blade slid free from the prongs it had been stuck in earlier.

It took him a few steps but eventually he regained his balance."I must say I'm impressed, I may have to get serious for this one."He smirked as he spun the trident around before taking on a battle stance.


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2009)

Faust jumped back, and smiled. 
"Seirous, ey no restrictions." 
Faust jabbed his bone blade into the socket on the top of his bostaff making what mainly ressembled a prehistoric spear. 

Faust spun it around his head, then his back and then his head again. Before pointing at Luka.

Faust quickly dashed to Luka, and the spear and trident cross paths, the cloud coated spear was grinding against the storm trident, the degeneration attribute of the storm was busy fighting the ever growing cloud flame, and the cloud flame could not propagate the weapon as it was being eaten away the storm flame.

Faust put his left hand behind his back to draw out another knife, but Luka was too quick and had his left hand bound by his whip. To counter Faust dropped low to the ground and thrust his leg up aiming for Luka's chin.

Luka counter that and with a sharp crack of his whip, Fausts leg went up and then crashed back down with his body onto the hard ground. Luka raised to trident to stab it down into Faust. But to protect himself, Faust grabbed a handful of grass on the field that they were fighting on, and pumped cloud flame into it, Luka was mildly distracted by the large strands of grass which Faust used to his advantage to jump out the way.

Faust jumping back, placed his hand inside his pocket and pulled out a handful of porcupine thorns and saturated them in cloud flames and threw them at Luka.

The quick fast movements of the storm whip cutting through the thorns and eating away at the cloud flames that had increased their size. 

While that had been happening, Faust jumped and barged into Forza, hitting him straight in the stomach, enough for him to re catch his breath while he regained his composure. 

Faust's eyes glinted with the maddess that his prized ring brought him, would he use it. No not yet.


----------

